# Cookies Cleared on Logout



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Can someone explain why the cookies are cleared upon logout? If I browse to the site and see 20 topics with unread posts, I open a topic, login to post, and then logout the cookie is cleared and the other 19 topics now look like "old" topics.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

That's the whole point of manually logging out...to clear the cookies.


----------

